# Behavior change NOW!



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I decided that I wanted to ge Hedgie my Hedgehog out. He always seems to be grumpy when I get him out but he is always sorry for it later. I lift up his log, the place he normally sleeps and he hisses and his spikes are to his brow. I put my hand to him to sniff it and walk to me, insted he hissed and jumped to his feet and ramed me with his spikes on his head! :lol: I wanted to laugh but I had to be stern with that attitude. I told him no and shut the cage. Now here comes the funny part, I turn around to leave my room since he was not in the mood, I hear ratteling. I turn around to see he had come out of his log and took his paw and moved down agaist the cage, he wanted out! :lol: :lol: I so love his personality!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Aww-he sounds very cute. 
I don't think you have to be stern at all! It's just a hedgie being a hedgie - or in your case - a hedgie NAMED Hedgie being a hedgie. :lol: I laugh, and then sit there with them until they feel more comfortable & then cuddle. Then everyone's happy.  It's adorable that he wanted out.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't know why but hedgehogs always makes my day! Even looking at them or actually even thinking about them makes you giggle inside! :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

haha :lol: i really think that a lot of the times, at least with Norma, that the huffing is almost just done just because they can hehe :lol:


----------

